
Is Lyft Hacked? - BXLE_1-1-BitIs1
My brother has had &gt;1 rear enders in heavy Southern California traffic coming home after 15 hours of driving. He claims at the time of the accidents: 
1. He is responding to a Lyft alert that came through while signed off. 
2. Somehow Lyft has been hacked and he is being targeted while in heavy traffic (note that his Lyft Driver ID is his license # which can&#x27;t be changed).
3. Hackers penetrated Über until they got paid off and now Lyft is under attack.<p>Frankly I&#x27;m more suspicious of poor fatigue self management and have advised him to power off his phone when he&#x27;s done and take a short nap if a long way from home.<p>But perhaps HN has some data. Interesting would be the accident frequency correlated with time on shift.
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Is this a serious question?

Accident frequency does rise after hours on the job. This is why truckers and
pilots have regulations on how much they can do in one go and even how often.

Meh source: [https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/12/06/driving-
less-...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/12/06/driving-less-five-
hours-sleep-dangerous-drunk-behind-wheel/)

------
pizza
Option A: we attempt to prove a negative ("Lyft was not hacked.")

Option B: because of a lack of evidence, we can do nothing to determine
whether or not that's the case.

edit: Option C: he's responding to alerts while driving and he's looking for
any other explanation for being rear-ended

